# Any one has tried these updates for ONYX BOOX ?



## betly (Mar 31, 2017)

Hi, I'm trying to upgrade my ONYX E-reader but i've come cross some websites each has it's own firmware with different names but without specifying the differences, any one have an idea please tell us because it's really confusing .
here some link of what i'm talking about:
my device's: Onyx Boox i86 HDML PLUS

https://onyxboox.com/firmware
http://ereader-store.de/en/content/8-downloads


----------

